# Calais to Switzerland route?



## kiwi (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm sure this must have been asked before but perhaps someone might be inclined to precis my search? Visiting from NZ, I'm planning to take a trip between Calais and towards Switzerland, preferably via the National Parks NE France, maybe taking in Germany. What should I prioritize and what should I avoid? I'd like to 'do' Switzerland too but am put off by the lack of wild camping spots and the prices, but I have a friend in Zurich who I'd like to catch up with! Might be tempted to 'do' the north Italy alps (having previously done the Pyrenees)  but I only have a month. Any ideas?


----------



## kiwi (Feb 13, 2020)

Oh my! Thanks so much - lots of reading so I'll get into it!


----------



## groyne (Feb 13, 2020)

Go via Luxembourg for cheap fuel.


----------



## runnach (Feb 13, 2020)

I went through eastern France entered Germany at Strasbourg exited Germany at Freiburg and traversed Switzerland past Zurich and headed towards the north Italian lakes Garda and como ,I then travelled east through San Marino ,Monaco nice .....some great scenery


----------



## barryd (Feb 13, 2020)

When are you going?  If its not peak season its maybe worth getting an ACSI card for Switzerland that offers cheaper rates for sites but outside the main holiday seasons which are usually most of July and August.

There are a few aires but I never found wilding that easy or in desirable spots in Switzerland. Away from the main tourist spots out in the sticks its ok but for a month I am guessing you will want to see the highlights.  We enjoyed a great stay right at the top of the Jungfrau valley at camping Rutti which isnt that expensive even in high season.  http://www.campingruetti.ch/startseite/

Getting there I would probably meander through northern France, maybe go through the Black Forest in Germany and take in the Rhine Falls over the border in Switzerland


----------



## kiwi (Feb 17, 2020)

barryd said:


> When are you going?  If its not peak season its maybe worth getting an ACSI card for Switzerland that offers cheaper rates for sites but outside the main holiday seasons which are usually most of July and August.
> 
> There are a few aires but I never found wilding that easy or in desirable spots in Switzerland. Away from the main tourist spots out in the sticks its ok but for a month I am guessing you will want to see the highlights.  We enjoyed a great stay right at the top of the Jungfrau valley at camping Rutti which isnt that expensive even in high season.  http://www.campingruetti.ch/startseite/
> 
> Getting there I would probably meander through northern France, maybe go through the Black Forest in Germany and take in the Rhine Falls over the border in Switzerland


Thanks barryd. I'm not familiar with ACSI but having a look at their web pages it appears there are several different prices, and do they cover all EU countries? Looks like I have to commit more personal info before I can make an informed decision. I'll be there in May/June (for just a month) and there is reference to 'outside high season' (?). Members of Wildcamping might have their own opinions and advice?


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 17, 2020)

kiwi said:


> Thanks barryd. I'm not familiar with ACSI but having a look at their web pages it appears there are several different prices, and do they cover all EU countries? Looks like I have to commit more personal info before I can make an informed decision. I'll be there in May/June (for just a month) and there is reference to 'outside high season' (?). Members of Wildcamping might have their own opinions and advice?


I never found much use for ACSI but it maybe worth the low cost.
Check on their web-site re dates..varies from camp to camp but you are likely to be Ok before say mid-June !
In the immediate Interlaken area and towards the Jungfrau no wild-camping..
I thought about Rutti but we stated at Oberei (Wilderswil very near Interlaken, because of a puncture)
Best views are from  Murren and the Schilthorn opposite the Eiger Monch Jungfrau
THUN has a carpark where you can overnight, cheap/safe/pleasant enough, but no facilities


----------



## barryd (Feb 17, 2020)

ACSI I think in May/June in Switzerland could be useful. I generally dont bother now if I am just going to France, Germany, Italy etc as the low cost or free aires and wilding are our thing normally but Switzerland IMO is not as motorhome friendly so for the cost of an ACSI card and book its probably worth it especially if you want to stay a few days in one place.


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 17, 2020)

Just had a quick look at ACCI , I think there are 36 campsites in Switzerland offering reduced camping costs out of season. Having said that the ACCI rate is either 18 or 20 euro in Switzerland  so I guess Switzerland is expensive. We picked up our books at a Spanish campsite for under  20 Euros and no personal detail provided. Other tha Switzerland where we havent been we do find them useful when maybe we need a break from travelling with washing machines, hook up in winter to top up batteries or just the opportunity to sit outside . If you look through the book there are still some 10 Euro a night deals available for maybe a week stay


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 17, 2020)

We stay in an apartment in a ski resort when we do Switzerland...a lot.
Only costs about £24 a night out of ski season.
Probably cheaper than a campsite.

There is my Red Saab in the car park.








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------



## kiwi (Feb 18, 2020)

barryd said:


> ACSI I think in May/June in Switzerland could be useful. I generally dont bother now if I am just going to France, Germany, Italy etc as the low cost or free aires and wilding are our thing normally but Switzerland IMO is not as motorhome friendly so for the cost of an ACSI card and book its probably worth it especially if you want to stay a few days in one place.


Yes, we too prefer wildcamping but found the French aires really very accommodating. However, I don't see any on the Online Map for northern Italy (or Germany)- do you have experience of any in that area?


----------



## barryd (Feb 20, 2020)

kiwi said:


> Yes, we too prefer wildcamping but found the French aires really very accommodating. However, I don't see any on the Online Map for northern Italy (or Germany)- do you have experience of any in that area?



Those links about from Jagmanx will sort you out. Some great Sostas and Stellplatz in Italy and Germany.  Lots of them. Not so much in Switzerland but they do exist.  In the italian Alps there are some great Sostas and wild spots but around the popular lakes they are few and far between and often pricey and cramped.  German Stellplatz in my experience are generally better than Italian ones.  Wilding I found in Southern Germany not as easy.   Its very busy generally with traffic and similar to the UK.  There doesnt seem to be lots of quiet back roads like there are in France and Italy.

My advice would be to do a lot of homework on stop overs before you go and pick out the best ones for where you are heading with a couple of spares handy should your first choice not work out.


----------



## kiwi (Feb 26, 2020)

Sorry to be so tardy responding to all your wonderful suggestions (had a few problems here), but your ideas are much appreciated. Thank you all so much. I am concerned about the state of the covid19 world in May but will continue with the homework as suggested. We don't have the virus here in NZ yet but inevitably it will arrive. We do have a $42 million lotto draw coming up today, but if every sheep here bought a minimum ticket , you'd expect three to win!! - consider the odds in all scenarios (- we do have a lot of sheep!!) Thanks again.


----------

